# Two days and I am tired



## N/A N/A (Jul 12, 2008)

wow I am beat. After two full eight hour days of cutting and splitting without any help...time for a beer.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 12, 2008)

I cant figure this picture stuff out sorry


----------



## Rockey (Jul 12, 2008)

If I had your firewood I'd throw mine away! Thats a lot of work right there, if your like me your taking abreak every 1/2 hour and sucking down gallons of water or whatever else there is to drink. Looks good so far. I like how you stack your wood, it looks like it would get much better ventilation.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 12, 2008)

Ya for sure...I drink a ton of water. Thats all that is left from a grapple load of wood. It works out well stacking the wood that way. Its just very time consuming doing it like that. On the three outside layers on both sides its stacked box style. But in the middle I stacked it the regular way due to lack of time.


----------



## Carl (Jul 13, 2008)

Yep, time for a beer and don't forget the brats and firepit fire to cook them on. Always nice to get the wood processed for the next year.


----------



## Todd (Jul 13, 2008)

Makes me tired just looking at it. Good job.


----------



## flyfishn (Jul 22, 2008)

Looks great.

The thing I enjoy about chopping wood is when you finally come inside, the wife will leave you alone to enjoy some "QUALITY" tv time....LOL.....

Oneday when I grow up, maybe I can get a splitter!


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 22, 2008)

flyfishn said:
			
		

> Looks great.
> 
> The thing I enjoy about chopping wood is when you finally come inside, the wife will leave you alone to enjoy some "QUALITY" tv time....LOL.....
> 
> Oneday when I grow up, maybe I can get a splitter!




Heat with wood for a few years. The money you will save will more than pay for it.


----------



## woodburn (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job!  I would reccomend hanging some tarps from each side.  You can roll them up and only unroll for serious storms.  You don't want wind-driven rain getting all that nice wood wet.  Maybe even just one side if you now the wind always tends to blow that way.  Click on the link and check out the way Todd has his tarps about halfway down in this thread.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/19102/     That's kind of like what I mean for you.  I want to do something similar.


----------



## N/A N/A (Jul 26, 2008)

woodburn said:
			
		

> Great job!  I would reccomend hanging some tarps from each side.  You can roll them up and only unroll for serious storms.  You don't want wind-driven rain getting all that nice wood wet.  Maybe even just one side if you now the wind always tends to blow that way.  Click on the link and check out the way Todd has his tarps about halfway down in this thread.  https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/19102/     That's kind of like what I mean for you.  I want to do something similar.



Woodburn, Great stuff, Thanks for showing me that idea! I was planning on putting up some lattice or something on the sides latter this summer maybe. Was undecided on what I was going to do. I just put that wood shed up this June. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## woodburn (Jul 26, 2008)

Glad I could help.  I guess Todd is really the guy we should both be thanking!


----------

